# Shopsmith by Magna 11" bandsaw...small, simple, unchanged for a half century



## matt1970

so what I hear you saying is…my 2003 stuff is gonna last a while and I found a great deal??? when I bought my SS last year (hard to believe it has almost been a year since I got it) it came with a jointer and the band saw as extra…I used the jointer a lot because I did not already have one…but barely used the the band saw…since I had a Ryobi…on a seperate stand.

Then I finally gave my ryobi away to make more room in my shop and started using my SS Band saw--and boy what a differnce…I could never get my ryobi to track right…and when i was setting on a new blade for my SS i was worried that I would run into the same trouble…but in minutes I was set with no problems…

I want to make a re-saw jig so I can start cutting some small logs i have…and will do so soon…

Great review…I AM LEARNING ABOUT MY OWN GEAR between you and Hops….lately!!!


----------



## Kipster

My 1980 vintage bandsaw works as good as it was when new. Nice review.

Thank you for the post.


----------



## Grumpy

I doubt if many of the modern machines will stand the test of time like that one SST.


----------



## wooddon

Bought mine in 86 its a part of my shop even if I have ALL OF THE STAND ALONE TOOLS. Very accurate.


----------



## bilsborough

This Is the same bandsaw my dad has had and I still use since I can remember and I'm now thirty. It is actually wearing out and I've been wanting to get a new on for a couple of years. I had assumed since I've never seen the brand around that I couldn't get parts for it but if I can maybe I will just refurbish it. Do you know where I could get parts.


----------



## LittlePaw

I'm glad to hear about the good reports on SS. I bought my 50th Anniversary model 2nd hand, but in mint condition. I've found that it is rather small (table saw) for my needs, setting up between band saw to drill press back to table saw is a chore. But the part about the SS band saw that I like least is that the saw is so rough that sanding the sawn surface takes some doing. I did painstakingly adjusted the side guides and the back roller to as close as I can get them. And when I changed the blade to 1/8", the back roller would not move forward enough to support the blade. Any suggestions? I'm considering selling it and buy a different band saw and table saws. Paul


----------



## secureplay

I just got an old SS V 500 with the bandsaw and jointer. I must say I agree with LittlePaw in that the blade does not track very well… is this an old blade problem or an adjustment issue? All in all, I'm happy with the amount of machine I got for the price and space.


----------



## bunkie

Bilsborough, the bearings are available from shopsmith.com.

.


----------



## SST

I'm not sure what you're experiencing, I've not had any problems. I re-saw with a 1/2" 3 tooth blade or a 3/8" 4 tooth.


----------



## Leonard707

I just received some wood working equipment from a good friend who told me i could keep it or sell it if i won't be using it. I have a Magna 11" model 630 band saw, magna belt sander, a drill press, and table saw with jointer if anyone is interested I am in Vallejo, California. I can also take some pictures and send them or post them. All of the units are in excellent condition and clean!


----------



## Gene01

My 35 Y.O. Shopsmith and band saw work every bit as well as when I bought them new.
I did upgrade the bearings in the band saw. Still very accurate resawing with a 1/2X4 tooth as well as "scrolling" with the 1/8th blade.
I must admit, I do lust for a larger band saw for resawing.


----------



## reible

Hi,

I'm going to get my first shopsmith bandsaw tomorrow.

It is used and I have not seen it in person but since I paid less then $100 for it I'm sure it may need a little TLC. I've been a shopsmith owner/user since 1976. I do have a lot of the SPT but not the bandsaw or jointer. Simple reason is I had a bandsaw and jointer before I got a shopsmith and have never seen the need to get duplicate shopsmith ones .

BTW I own (2) 520, (2) 500 and I'm working on restoring a 10ER. Wife has trouble understanding why I need 5 machines but I don't.

I figured if I ever got another bandsaw it would be one with a good size resaw capacity. Things have now changed, one of my 500 resides in the UP of MI, just over 400 miles away. As I was setting up a small shop in my father-in-laws basement the first thing I noticed was how much I use a bandsaw. I felt lost without one. So since I now needed another bandsaw I figured that it was about time to find a shopsmith one.

I have a couple months to get it into working shape if it isn't already. Shopsmith has replacement parts as the worst case, other wise ebay or fellow shopsmith owners tend to be very helpful and a cheaper way to go. If I can come up with the $$ I would like to add both Carter guide kits, (have these on my other bandsaw and love them) but expect I can live without it for a while.

It doesn't have manual so I will have to get one of those soon, want to get the adjustments right and this is a different machine then most bandsaws adjustment wise. The only way to know how well it works or what problems it might have is to adjust it first and I have no idea how to do that san the manual.

So I'm excited about my new old shopsmith bandsaw.

Thanks for the review Tom, drove by Wausau on the 25th of June, thought of you as we passed.


----------



## shipwright

In boatbuilding the bandsaw is the most important tool in the shop, *always*. 
I have owned and used bandsaws from a three wheel 10" model that I could carry under my arm to a 42" tilting arbor saw that weighed close to two tons. 
That said I can vouch absolutely for the SS model bandsaw. I agree with everything Tom has said and would add that value for money, pound for pound it is as good as or better than any saw I've ever owned, and that includes my 18" Delta which I love.


----------



## SST

I just re-tuned both of my bandsaws & tried some 4-5" re-sawing & they're right on the money. Every now & then I think about trying different guides & then, when I look at the results I'm getting, I decide not to spend the money. One machine is the one I reviewed that is all original (even the tires) save a home made bearing upgrade, and the other is a 1986 that I got with a 510.
The older machine doesn't run any better with the bearing upgrade, I just wanted to see if I could make one up myself. Of the 2 machines, I actually think the 1950's saw runs better than the newer one, but then, I think a lot of stuff from the 50's runs better, including Oldsmobiles. -SST


----------



## LittlePaw

Before giving up, I called SS and a lady "expert" walked me through the process of tuning up my bandsaw. It is now sawing a lot better and I won't be selling it any more. Since then, I've added a stand alone table saw, so I am now mostly using my SS as a band saw and drill press.


----------



## SST

LittlePaw, Glad to hear that. Don't ignore using it for horizontal boring. I think I use that more in woodworking than the drill press.


----------



## LittlePaw

The plastic connector from the motor to the bandsaw seem a little fragile and wbbles when running. Is there a shorter or a better solution to this, SSTom?


----------



## SST

It's designed to be a bit fragile. It will slip if you jam up the saw, but not in sawing. I haven't come across one that wobbles, although at lower (bandsaw) speeds, it probably won't be an issue if it does.

I would check both the headstock shaft & bandsaw shaft for trueness (not sure that's a real word). Run the motor on lowest speed with nothing attached to the upper left shaft, (remove the coupler hub). Light finger pressire on the spinning shaft near the headstock should tell you if the shaft is not running true. I've never had one that way. Next spin the lower bandsaw wheel (remove the blade & the hub) & see if that feels true. Again, I've not had an issue there. If the shafts feel true, try it all again with the hubs attached, a little harder as they have the slots in them, maybe use something like a wood paint stir stick laid flat to ride on the hubs. that way you won't feel the slots.
It that all feels true, it's probably the plastic coupler. Shopsmith sells them at around $22 for the coupler & $32 for coupler & hubs.

Hope that was helpful. Feel free to send me a PM if you need any more help on stuff. -SST


----------



## Leonard707

I am interested in selling the same bandsaw but it is an isolated unit on it's own stand and motor, i also have a 6" belt sander for sale


----------



## SST

If I were you, I'd put them on ebay.


----------



## Leonard707

Shopsmith Thank you for your advice, i did put the bandsaw on there but local pickup only because i didn't want to have to ship because of the size of it. Wouldn't know what to charge for shipping…i guess i could just put buyer responsible for shipping costs after end of auction.


----------



## SST

I usually watch what others are charging for comparable items & go near that. If you take the table off & pack it flat in the box, I've seen them shipped (on average) for around $35-45 via Fedex ground. I find them the cheapest for the big stuff. I pick a safe shipping amount & mention in the auction that if I'm more than a few bucks high, I'll refund the difference to their paypal account. (I only use paypal for payments. It costs a little bit but for me it's hassle free & worth it. If it cost's a little more than I said in the auction, I just eat the difference.


----------



## maroto

Hi,

I know this post is a little old, but so far is the best source information I could find on the specifics of the Magna 630. I just received and old bansaw just like the one in the picture. The big problem (to my obsesive tool maintenance and control) is that the front cover was lost throug time, and somebody decide to build a homemade cover. It's made of hard steel and acording to shape of the bandsaw original frame, but the soldering joins are not the best and corners are sharp.

Does anybody knows if the front cover replacement on the Shopsmith store can be used in this model? I sent an email to Shopsmith and they didn't reply back.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SST

I sent you a private message on this. -T


----------



## Rmckee47

I was given a Magna 630 bandsaw yesterday that appears to be in great condition - just needs a saw and an insert which I've ordered. It did not come with a manual. Is the SS manual available online the same?


----------



## SST

I think you can still get a bandsaw manual from Shopsmith. The only difference will probably be that the newer saws have a larger aluminum, instead of cast iron table, although you can upgrade. Also the older saws have bushing blade guides & new ones have ball bearings. the upgrade kit is available from Shopsmith & not too expensive.


----------



## toolkid

i currently have the model 630 sitting in my grandpas old shop. it was given to me, but it has one problem, the entire plastic had fallen years ago and shattered, any help i can get with finding a replacement Online? if so please do. it hasnt been used for 40 years and im hoping to bring it back from the dead.


----------



## LittlePaw

I lucked on to an old SS w/o the band saw, but with everything else including the 5 lathe tools for $400. So I raised it up and using it as a dedicated drill press, for now- works great! Maybe I'll use it as a lathe later on.


----------



## SST

Sometimes you can find used plastic covers on ebay, but I think you can get a new one right from Shopsmith. The current cover will fit the old machine, but call SS & talk w/ customer service to confirm.


----------



## jman95

FYI the miter slot on the table going across the blade the wrong way is so you can place your miter in it and with a set screw lock it down tight. This makes your miter a fence for resawing so you do not have to use a board and clamps. It works great you just have to remove the piece that holds the wood down when squeezing the pistol grip. so if you ever wondered why they put a slot going the wrong way now you know they was not drunk but putting lots of thought into there product all the way back in the 50s. using this method I love my steel table! SS is the right stuff and on the mark 5 with the 1 1/8 motor geared down on the slowest setting it has the power to chew through a six in thick piece of hard wood like a hot knife in butter. I have been cutting small trees (under brush needing removed) and straight branches of oak and cedar and have came up with free beautiful wood.


----------



## tbshop

Hey guys, just came across a SS Magna 11" model 630 on CL for $125. Looks in fine condition in the pics. Seller says it needs the following from SS, 2 each Saw Tires for $13.79 each. 2 each Auto Track roller bearings for $5.93. Sound like a reasonable deal??? The seller is 200+ miles away. I'd hate to make the trip and come up empty! This will be my FIRST bandsaw so I'm tryin to do some due diligence. Any comments appreciated.


----------



## SST

The price is not anything special. The older Magnas with the cast iron tables are out there for about $99 on up. Tires are also on ebay by other sellers a bit cheaper, I think. There is a ball bearing tracking upgrade kit from SS that is fairly priced, or if you're handy, you can get bearings & make the upgrade yourself.
I'm not sure I'd drive 200 miles for this one. 
Maybe run a craigslist ad looking for one & see what comes up closer to you.


----------

